# Best PC configuration to run 3DMax 2008



## DArnaez (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi! this is my first post in this forum. I trying to select the component to build a system to run 3DMax 2008 and Vray basically. I'm not sure what is better... if a dual core faster (3.x ghz) or a quad core slower (2.6Ghz).
These is my current information:
1. Budget: around $1500 or $2000.
2. Brands: I only care to have a silent system, I spend mayor of the time in the office so I was looking everything from Zalman... is expensive but I don't care.
3. Multitasking: Basically is for CAD and Photoshop CS3.
4. Gaming: May be for my son, and the games should be the latest released, like Crysis.
5. Calculations: Yes, render process need intense calculations 
6. Overclocking: I never do it and I don't really know if it could be dangerous for the CPU life.
7. Storage: I was thinking in a 500 gb at 10k RPM.
8. Legacy Support: No
9. Operating System: Pushed for the idea to habe 4 GB of RAM I should use Vista 64 bit.
10. Case: I selected the Zalman GS1000
11. Accessories: I use a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard and mouse
12. Recycled Components: None.
13. Monitor: None.
14. Stores: Normally I buy at Newegg, but I accept anyone.
15. Location: Miami, USA

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

I studied some stuff and I think Ive found what you want.

CPU: Intel Quad Core 2.4 ghz Q6600

RAM: 2Gb Corsair DDR2

Motherboard: Asus P5K SE

Video Card: XFX 8600 GT

TV Tuner (for watching movies on TV): ASUS PCI TV tuning card 

PSU: Cooler Master 650w

HDD: Western Digital 500Gb

DVD: ASUS 20x DVD burner

Case: Thermal Take Soprano DX

Hope this helps


----------



## DArnaez (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks!!! I like it... just little changes. The RAM I need is 4 GB, the PSU I want a Zalman or any really silent, I don't know how silent is CoolerMaster. TV Tuner I don't need, I have a TV behind the PC and as I said the case will be the Zalman GS1000.
But I like the combination of mobo/cpu you did. For 3D we use the Quadro series for video card... but which one will be set following my pocket size ..lol. Any other proposal?


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

With your kind of budget there's no reason to skimp on the video card. That 8600 will NOT run Crysis at high resolutions very well. Check out the Radeon HD4850 or the 9800gtx+ and those will more than satisfy your needs.
(4850=$169)
(9800gtx+=$210)
(8600=poo=$79)


----------



## DArnaez (Aug 13, 2008)

For my job (3D image creation) is very used the Quadro series... searching in NewEgg I found this "not so expensive" Quadro but as I said.. is optimized for 3D/CAD .... could you say me what factor is more important to run those games (Crysis)? Is the memory size? or RAMDAC or the Pixel Pipeline? or what? also... run those games in 64 bit OS like Windows Vista 64 bit? Thanks!


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

Memory in the card is not the main factor in determining how good the card is. Very little difference will be seen between a 512mb model and the same card in a 1gb model. A combination of clock speed, shaders, etc. determines how effective a card is.
And the 64-bit OS question - if you're just asking if games run on that then yes.


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

Just for info if you click on "my system" under my name that system was only 2400 bought online.


----------



## DArnaez (Aug 13, 2008)

$2400? Not so expensive. Nice configuration!!! I like it.


----------

